# Runescape Account Deletion?



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi all, my runescape account is very messed up, and was from the start. i started in the wizards tower with a bunch of level 60's who immedietly kill me for fun when i log on. I didnt even get to pick my character, i had no tutorial, etc. I was wondering if there is any way i could delete my account with Jagex, and start a brand new one.  :up: 

-bkatz540


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

OMFG just start a new account!!! You dont have to delete your old one!!!


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

techguy41 said:


> OMFG just start a new account!!! You dont have to delete your old one!!!


NOTICE: This isnt the Albino Black Sheep forums. You cant just go around screaming curse words, you'll be kicked. That isnt what I asked for anyways, I didnt ask how to make a new account, I asked how to delete one. 

Anyways, I used a sn that I really liked, and i want to be able to use that sn, so i want to delete my account and make a new one with the same sn.  :up:

-bkatz540


----------

